# Jewel Cichlid Breeding



## mayukhbd (May 21, 2009)

Hi, I have couple of Jewel Cichlids. I am trying to breed.

I put the couple in a separate tank. they were fine till yesterday. The male try to stress female and female got stressed and cornered. I saw the female fins were broken. so i put the female back to the community tank.

Now the male is alone. what should i do. 
Here is the video I have taken before they start fighting.


```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXhcKgXTQms
```


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Jewels are really aggressive when pairing and spawning. They can hold there own. When you say your fish was cornered what do you mean. Up top in the corner or just in a spot she can hide? You can use dithers for aggression. You want them to form a good bond as a pair so definitely get dithers.


----------



## mayukhbd (May 21, 2009)

Yes she was up to in the corner..

sorry I donot understand dither...


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Dithers are fast hardy fish that can be chased by fish to spread aggression. Like a Target they can't get, but sometimes do. So cheaper end fish are best for this situation .


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

How big are your jewels? How big in dimensions was the tank you put them in?


----------



## mayukhbd (May 21, 2009)

please watch here





they are about nearly 2 inches


----------



## mayukhbd (May 21, 2009)

Now i have successful because my Jewel Cichlid layed eggs..

Can anyone tell me what to do now from this step

here are the pictures

Male Guarding Eggs









Female Guarding Eggs









Male+Female both


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Just let nature take its course.


----------



## mayukhbd (May 21, 2009)

can you tell me how many days it would take to hatch those eggs?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Well did the eggs get fertilized? What color are the eggs? If they are white then they are no good. Look for a brownish color and a black dot . If so they are fertile. They should hatch in 3 days or so. You will have wigglers for a few days after then hopefully they will be free swimming. Just sit back and watch the show. opcorn:


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

congrats and all the best for the fry...


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

I have two jewels but have no idea if they are male or female. Without venting, how do you know what sex they are? I'm hoping I have a male and female.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Well it is not uncommon for two females to lay eggs. Keep an eye on the color if the eggs. If they are fertilized you will know you have a male and a female.In my experience the male guards the eggs while the female guards them. Are your eggs white? You could have a unfertile male. Post pictures of both fish. Try to get clear shots of each fish.


----------



## mayukhbd (May 21, 2009)

Flippercon said:


> Well did the eggs get fertilized? What color are the eggs? If they are white then they are no good. Look for a brownish color and a black dot . If so they are fertile. They should hatch in 3 days or so. You will have wigglers for a few days after then hopefully they will be free swimming. Just sit back and watch the show. opcorn:


All the eggs had black dot. That is mean all they are fertile. 
But Today I saw male and female were taking those eggs to a different place one by one. Now thee are no eggs on that rock. why and what are they doing. They still swimming around that rock. will they lay more eggs or what?

I can not see those eggs because that PVC pipe is not faced to front. But they are going in to that PVC pipe and coming out to that rock. ???? Do not understand what they are doing?


----------



## mayukhbd (May 21, 2009)

Here is the picture of the place where they keep their eggs


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

This is normal for them to move them. They might have got spooked by something and moved them. They will dig little holes in the substrate and move the wigglers/eggs. If they were not white then I would say your on your way to fry.


----------



## ZeNozzle (Feb 28, 2011)

Jewels like to move eggs and fry pretty regularly. Keep in mind to only remove the parents when you are sure they are done parenting the fry otherwise things can get pretty ugly wherever you move the parent jewels to.


----------

